

6 keys keyboard on iPhone - nippotam
http://www.tikilabs.com/videotiki1.html

======
weaksauce
Though it does look slower than the standard qwerty keyboard with predictive
text. I think it could speed up entering passwords or URLs. Actually anything
needing precise input that does not easily benefit from contextual text
prediction.

------
pedalpete
Interesting and creative, but seems much slower than the qwerty keyboard.

